# Best online source for pedals in Canada



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking to get a few top end pedals and wondering which dealer in Canada will stock those and be able to ship ? Fulltone OD II or something of the sort , a Keely Compressor...etc . Something to push my Rambler for blues and a bit beyond .


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott at Axe and you shall receive.

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm

Shot you a PM as well.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Scott at Axe and you shall receive.
> 
> http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm
> 
> Shot you a PM as well.



Thanks , cool site ! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Datsyuk (Mar 17, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Scott at Axe and you shall receive.
> 
> http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm
> 
> Shot you a PM as well.


I've also had great experiences with Scott.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 for Scott! He's a greaaaaaaat guy to deal with!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

++2. Repeat customer here.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

+10 for Scott @ axeandyoushallreceive.com
Every time this guy's name comes up in a forum, a thousand people jump in and rave about him. It's all true.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep. Top notch. Best in Canada? Best in the world!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Same here. Scott is a great guy to deal with. Always a pleasure making purchases from him. Plus has the fastest email correspondance i've ever seen from any online retailer...2 thumbs up.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I hate to join the club, but Scott is amazing to deal with. Just email him and tell him what you're looking for and he'll recommend something, even if you don't know what you want lol. Boutique Tone in Montreal has a lot of rare pedals but I find them a little bit overpriced.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing like Scott's selection, but Jeremy at Boutique Tone in Mtl is also very good to deal with. Cool stock and always willing to help out or make a suggestion as well. Definitley worth looking into as well. Reasonable prices and superquick shipping. Very professional.

www.boutiquetone.com

Or even Moog... Never had anything shipped from them, but they seem to have a pretty good selection online. Stores based in TO and MTL.

www.moogaudio.ca


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Another vote for Scott at www.axeandyoushallreceive.com. My Diamond Compressor, Earthquaker Hoof Fuzz, and BYOC kits have all been from him.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys , i've emailed Scott and will be selecting some pedals from him soon . :food-smiley-004:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Have a listen here...

http://www.goudiefx.com/

This Canadian is making boutique pedals for a reasonable (approx) $150 bucks.

His sound clips sound pretty awesome.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

1. axeandyoushallreceive
2. boutiquetone


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sense_of_henry said:


> 1. axeandyoushallreceive
> 2. boutiquetone


I've looked around the boutiquetone site a few times, and the selection looks good, but don't the prices seem high? I can but an analogman beano for US$165 directly + shipping + taxes when it hits the border (maybe) or CAD$195 for the same thing from boutiquetone + shipping + taxes (definitely). I understand the expenses associated with keeping inventory and running a business and all, but that differential would have made more sense before the dollar hit parity; now it's +~$30.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Have a listen here...
> 
> http://www.goudiefx.com/
> 
> ...


+1

If you are looking for a Ross clone, like the Keeley Compressor, check out the GoudieFX Compressor. It's more affordable and does the job well.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have to with the endorsements for Scott at axeandyoushallreceive. He is a great guy and I have the fortunate situation to deal with him at his house as he only lives a few miles from me. I have bought all my boutique pedals from him. A keeley 2 knob compressor, A wampler hotwired overdrive and a Diamond Halo Chorus.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Got a used Full Drive II 10th anv. in like new condition . Sounds great through my Rambler . Scott also sold me a 1 Spot power supply which works great . He was fast in replys to emails and very helpful . :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Have a listen here...
> 
> http://www.goudiefx.com/
> 
> ...


Looks like he builds some good stuff , might be worth a look....thanks .


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*WEb*

He is a great guy Scott but his web sight sucks./; I thought he made up a new web sight.. he sent me a link one time and it was great.. nothing like the old one.. just a mess.

RK


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

skydigger, you ever post about the Booty-Que retrocomp?

nitehawk, i know a chap in the UK that builds keeley-beater comps for about $120? i believe.

PM me if you want more info.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Sending more praise Scott's way....there's no better guy to deal with. 

:food-smiley-004:

And Scott, disregard all criticisms pertaining to your site, it's classic!!!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Budda said:


> skydigger, you ever post about the Booty-Que retrocomp?
> 
> nitehawk, i know a chap in the UK that builds keeley-beater comps for about $120? i believe.
> 
> PM me if you want more info.


Thanks Budda but I'll stick with the Keeley and may try a tone press or build one of those BYOC kits sometime just for fun . :banana:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scott kicked my puppy.

I have also heard hat he's a communist and worships the devil.







Also, he turned me into a newt.









(I got better).






Kidding. Best service I have ever received.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

although I do recommend Scott aswell XD, Moog has good prices and a LOT of boutique gear on their online store(have most of it in stock). Crzy fast (& free if over 199$) shipping. They have devi pedals! (which scott unfortunately does not have listed)


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Scott is great to deal with and very helpful - I bought a couple of pedals from him. He carries a lot of great used stuff as well, and is reasonable on the prices for those. 

Another place worth checking is Tapestry Music from BC. They were great to deal with as well, and have a few pedals (in stock) you might not find at other stores. Some of their prices were higher than others, and some were less - best to compare first.


----------

